

HTML for Uber's “Godview” - bhaumik
http://pastebin.com/jLDCDBQU

======
bhaumik
Apparently, select corporate Uber employees have access to users' location
data as referenced in this Buzzfeed article [1]. One of the co-authors tweeted
about this view being referenced on a partner page if you Google "Uber God
view". The page was taken down but someone saved the HTML on this pastebin.
Easter eggs galore [2].

[1] [http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-is-
investigating-...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-is-
investigating-its-top-new-york-executive-for-privacy)

[2]
[https://mobile.twitter.com/pbump/status/534936361569366017](https://mobile.twitter.com/pbump/status/534936361569366017)

